# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Что он скажет?

## sperk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9xx2hhyFfw

----------


## Indra

Что он скажет? 
И ещё. Он просил передать, что если голландцы сорвутся, то все издержки он провесит на тебя. Ты понял?

----------


## Оля

> Что он говорит?

----------


## Indra

> Originally Posted by sperk  Что он говорит?

 это  меня переклинило  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> И ещё. Он просил передать, что если голландцы сорвутся, то все издержки он повесит на тебя. Ты понял?

 У нас тоже жарко =)

----------


## Rtyom

::

----------

